# puppy farm????!!!!????



## wellerfeller

http://littlerascalsuk.com/componen...ace/page,show_ad/catid,7/adid,1559/Itemid,44/ Hi does anyone have experience with this puppy seeling set up?
It looks to me awfully like a puppy farm, with so many breeds available and the premium rate phone number!
So has anyone heard of them or know of them? Its also a bit worrying that this site comes up as an advertisement when logging on to ILMC
Just realised that link hasn't tranfered but website is littlerascalsuk.com


----------



## Turi

Looks really dodgy to me Karen 

Turi x


----------



## Rufini

They have so many puppies  Surely they won't be able to socialise any of them, or let the mummys have a little relaxing time with the owners.


----------



## wellerfeller

Rufini said:


> They have so many puppies  Surely they won't be able to socialise any of them, or let the mummys have a little relaxing time with the owners.


Everything about it look bad, no mention at all of health test for any of the breeds.
Just hope new people to the site would not take the advertisement as some sort of endorsement by ILMC


----------



## DONNA

I know a friend who went to see them ,all i'll say is she didnt like what she saw and didnt get her puppy from them.


----------



## lady amanda

All the Ads that apear at the top of ILMC are not ads that ILMC promotes, they are generated by google, so it jsut means that they have a paid ad campaigne with google


----------



## ali-s.j.

It says they're licensed ...


----------



## Kel

Amanda is right; they are google ads. They are usually for something local to you or for something you have been googling recently, it seems. Right now mine is for a newspaper in my city but when I was googling pet insurance, that was what it was for.


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi Mo I know they are google ads, I just hope that EVERYONE knows that. Think its really off that you can come on to this forum trying to find good advice, research etc and places like that are put right under your nose. I hope that people realise that the ads are nothing to do with the forum,thats what I meant
Donna glad your friend got her pup elsewhere.


----------



## ali-s.j.

So, what checks are done to get a licence? If your friend thought it was bad and walked away, who is buying the pups? That's very worrying


----------



## lady amanda

Hi Karen! 
Yah it is true that I am sure not everyone relizes that the ads are generated by google...hopefully people just educate themselves enough....nothing that can be done in terms of the ads....but hoping that people do their due diligence in where they get their pups from. i have recently found out that there is a huge ring of Amish puppy mills in the province where I live. it is really just horrid.


----------



## wellerfeller

They are on the cheaper side for cockerpoo's that is enough to get some people interested. It just says licensed, would be interesting what exactly the license is for, they are a farm too so perhaps a general livestock license. Obviously that is my personal guess and could be wide of the mark. Just had another look and there is no mention what so ever of ANY health testing at all, pedigree or cross.


----------



## ali-s.j.

No, I couldn't find anything either. Anyone near there able to check if they're licensed with the council?


----------



## ali-s.j.

lady amanda said:


> Hi Karen!
> Yah it is true that I am sure not everyone relizes that the ads are generated by google...hopefully people just educate themselves enough....nothing that can be done in terms of the ads....but hoping that people do their due diligence in where they get their pups from. i have recently found out that there is a huge ring of Amish puppy mills in the province where I live. it is really just horrid.


I'm shocked  I had thought Amish were kind to animals


----------



## lady amanda

ali-s.j. said:


> I'm shocked  I had thought Amish were kind to animals


Aparently it is quite a big problem here..it really makes me sick, they let you into the farm...and ususally wont show you the parents who never get to see the light of day...it is disgusting some of the stories.


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh I might be wrong but when I was researching... I found info that said they sold pups that other breeders were left with and had nt managed to sell and advertised on Breedersonline under a womans name.. I cant remember it but would know it if I saw it again. They were advertising blue roans when i was looking, but recognised them. If my memory serves me right there was also info of people getting poorly pups from them. hno:


----------



## cockerpoo61

We actually went there to look at puppies a couple of years ago, but came away. Though we do know a few people who have had puppies from there.


----------



## wellerfeller

wilfiboy said:


> Oh I might be wrong but when I was researching... I found info that said they sold pups that other breeders were left with and had nt managed to sell and advertised on Breedersonline under a womans name.. I cant remember it but would know it if I saw it again. They were advertising blue roans when i was looking, but recognised them. If my memory serves me right there was also info of people getting poorly pups from them. hno:


Thats horrible but may be its true selling unsold dogs on as the litter of poo's on there at the moment are already 10 weeks.............


----------



## strof51

Came across Little Rascals about 18 months ago, more staff and more breeds advertised now. I didn't like it as it looks more of a business than a caring breeder. 
We have a similar set up close to us that claim to sell puppy's for a nationwide breeder network its also a licensed breeder. 
If not puppy farms taking over were pet shops left off.

http://www.ivyleafkennels.co.uk/about.asp


----------



## sarahjo

The 'BBC Inside out' did an undercover program a couple of years ago at this place and recommended people not to buy puppies from them, but this was a couple of years ago so maybe they have improved their set up now?!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Yes it does looks dodgy on this site, I came across is about a week ago when I was just looking at a range of prices, poor dogs if that's true  It's just horrible to think about! All animals should be loved, if I decided to breed all my dogs would be adored, they seem to have too many dogs & breeds to care :|


----------



## suerandall

wellerfeller said:


> http://littlerascalsuk.com/componen...ace/page,show_ad/catid,7/adid,1559/Itemid,44/ Hi does anyone have experience with this puppy seeling set up?
> It looks to me awfully like a puppy farm, with so many breeds available and the premium rate phone number!
> So has anyone heard of them or know of them? Its also a bit worrying that this site comes up as an advertisement when logging on to ILMC
> Just realised that link hasn't tranfered but website is littlerascalsuk.com


Dear Karen

My husband and I almost bought two puppies from these people. They make out they are a family set up saying "we have just had a lovely litter of puppies" and "you can see the Mum and Dad". When my husband looked into them they had very bad press indeed. They breed lots of different dogs. The "cockapoos" we were going to have were bred with a cocker spaniel and a standard poodle so would have been big. 

I didn't feel happy with this set up and phoned them to say so. To give them their due they did give us our money back but would definitely NOT buy from these breeders. Feel sorry for the two pups we turned down but feel it was the best decision we could have made. 

We have now researched properly and are getting two gorgeous puppies from Jandaz. Can't wait now and are so excited. Hopefully the other pups found good homes.

Sue


----------



## Jukee Doodles

We always suggest people "Google" a breeder when they are doing their searches - as any website can be bling'd to the hilt - and some websites are just a little too OTT in their self-glorification !
If you narrow your search to say 3 breeders - don't just trust their website - go visit - and if you "Google" them and really look into each one - you get to find out more than they have editorial control over - so you can find some interesting info !.....though as with the nature of the internet you also get sour-grapes too - so don't read everything as gospel !

In my own personal experience and opinion - you can't beat a real life visit (irrelevant to distance !) as any pup is going to be with you for anywhere upto 15 years and they will become part of your Family very very quickly - and doing your homework and putting in the legwork at the early stages are soooooo worth while in the long run.

PS: - Personally too - I would never go to anyone who breeds so many different dogs !!!

Stephen xx


----------



## wilfiboy

I saw pups advertised, that I might say looked lovely from Ivy leaf when I was looking, but yeh when you googled them it brought up the BBC program and loads of people complaining about ill pups, and ones that had died and ones that when the dogs got older looked nothing like the breed they had supposedly bought x


----------



## Guest

all looks very very dodgy to me ! a breeder cant specialise in all those differant breeds and no mention of eye testing etc wentwood in monmouth is the same to many crosses janice


----------



## M&M's mummy

ali-s.j. said:


> So, what checks are done to get a licence? If your friend thought it was bad and walked away, who is buying the pups? That's very worrying


I'm sure the licensed breeders on here will tell you more but from what I have read once you have made an application then you will be subjected to a visit and then I think it's done yearly?

Every council will be different and some will be more stricter then others although there is criteria to follow as per the Sale of dogs act.

Who are buying the pups- people who do not do their research, people who just want a cute puppy and don't care where it has come from and people who think that because a breeder is licensed it will be ok, are just a few of the reasons I reckon.


----------



## M&M's mummy

For those of you concerned about puppy farming please see my thread in chit-chat.

The link was playing up yesterday but as of last night was ok.

I have cross posted this info from another forum as the more people who sign the better.


----------



## Rufini

I have to admit that we pretty much did a google search for cockapoo puppies found the breeder, visited and then bought Vincent.
We made sure we looked at all her own personal dogs, the parents and her house to see what the set up was but we really didn't research her. I think we were very lucky that she was a genuine dog lover and breeder (we have her as a friend on Facebook now and it's so obvious she loves her dogs and is a responsible breeder).
It's hard as someone who has never owned a dog before to try and think sensibly when you see the puppies all wanting a hug!

I think next time we'll definatly research more into the breeder as we might not be so lucky!


----------



## Guest

sues puppies twin girls born in the same bag any one had that happen before ? as a matter of interest i dont let my puppies go till 10 weeks after 3 lots of vaccinations that way i no they are mature mentally and well paper trained ,i do not agree with 8 week old cockapoos leaving as they are half poodle and need extra time in the home with breeder janice


----------



## Laney

romeo said:


> all looks very very dodgy to me ! a breeder cant specialise in all those differant breeds and no mention of eye testing etc wentwood in monmouth is the same to many crosses janice


Janice, I got Rocky from Wentwood and, to be fair, we met both parents and I have copies of both parents' hip scores and optigen/PRA tests (although I had to ask for these). All the usual other bits and bobs were in place like microchipping, insurance, flea and worming etc. We were happy with what we saw of the set up there. We met 2 of the stud dogs (who seemed well loved and stunning and were just hanging out with the lady who showed the pups) as well as Rocky's parents. We were asked to remove our shoes and use alcohol hand wash before being shown to a small, very clean play room to spend time with the pups. 
I would say that he had soft poos for a while but changing to NI solved this and I know from other owners on here that this can be an issue, no matter where the pup is from.
In hindsight, I would probably go to a smaller breeder if I got a second poo (please change your mind hubby!!!) but just to give them their due, the health checks did all seem to be in place. x


----------



## M&M's mummy

romeo said:


> sues puppies twin girls born in the same bag any one had that happen before ? as a matter of interest i dont let my puppies go till 10 weeks after 3 lots of vaccinations that way i no they are mature mentally and well paper trained ,i do not agree with 8 week old cockapoos leaving as they are half poodle and need extra time in the home with breeder janice


awww they are gorgeous


----------



## lady amanda

Oh!!!! Those pups are adorable!!!!!


----------



## JoJo

Regarding puppy farms and poor breeding practice ... it just shouldnt happen


----------



## Sezra

If the public were being duped then it should be made known or they should be questioned about their breeding practices.


----------



## michaelwatson54

romeo said:


> sues puppies twin girls born in the same bag any one had that happen before ? as a matter of interest i dont let my puppies go till 10 weeks after 3 lots of vaccinations that way i no they are mature mentally and well paper trained ,i do not agree with 8 week old cockapoos leaving as they are half poodle and need extra time in the home with breeder janice


What is the third vaccination we got our pup's at 8 weeks and 3 days. They received their first jab at the breeder's at 8 weeks and the second at our vet's at 10 weeks. We have not been called for a third injection or even advised that a third injection is required. I always believed the next injection is a year after the initial vaccinations. I have never in over 40 year's of having pups or working dogs heard of this so I am curious as to why you do it? Also our pups came home at 8 weeks 3 days, we had one wee in the crate first night and they have been clean ever since we had 5 mins of whining on the first night and not a sound since we have had not one problem with them settling in to their new home from age 8 weeks 3 days So a little confused especially about the 'half poodle' bit, maybe you could explain a little more please.....Michael

ps By the way two gorgeous pups


----------



## Guest

michaelwatson54 said:


> What is the third vaccination we got our pup's at 8 weeks and 3 days. They received their first jab at the breeder's at 8 weeks and the second at our vet's at 10 weeks. We have not been called for a third injection or even advised that a third injection is required. I always believed the next injection is a year after the initial vaccinations. I have never in over 40 year's of having pups or working dogs heard of this so I am curious as to why you do it? Also our pups came home at 8 weeks 3 days, we had one wee in the crate first night and they have been clean ever since we had 5 mins of whining on the first night and not a sound since we have had not one problem with them settling in to their new home from age 8 weeks 3 days So a little confused especially about the 'half poodle' bit, maybe you could explain a little more please.....Michael
> 
> ps By the way two gorgeous pups


hi michael and jeanette yes i will happily explain , on reccomendation from my vet we vaccinate at 5 weeks with a parvo then at 7 weeks booster parvo and 9 weeks vanguard ,they are also kennel cough vaccinated , the new owners take there puppy at 10 weeks old and at 11 weeks they boost them at there own vets , my poodle puppies do not leave me until 12 weeks as to the "poodly bit" as i call it is imature and i feel they need that 10 week with me as there breeder ,i am never in a hurry for them to go they have to be physically and mentally mature and 10 weeks is it for me hope that explains after all we are all differant in our rearing of puppies we at jandaz do not believe in selling puppies at 8 weeks old cheers janice xx

sue randell collected the twins today im sure she will post soon and tell you all about us !


----------



## JulesB

I'm not questioning you choice to not let puppies leave until 10 weeks but I am certain that Betty was very ready to come home when I collected her at 8 weeks and 4 days as when i arrived to collect her she came straight to me and never cried once in the car on the way (and this was with her in a box next to me sonot being cuddled).

Can I ask why poodles seem to mature slower than other breeds?

Gorgeous twin pups though! Would you have been prepared to separate twins or not?

x


----------



## JoJo

8 weeks or later is good breeding practice ... I know some may let them go earlier


----------



## Guest

jules b your puppies breeder may feel that was right , and i respect there decisions they make for there puppies , but this is the way i do it and have for years 12 in fact , to be honest keeping them another 2 weeks is a lot more cleaning up, feeding and training but it suits me this way on the subject of poodles again mine are 12 weeks and fully vaccinated dont you feel that the more imunity they have against disease such as parvo is to there advantage ? and no i would not split the twins at all sue new she had to have neither or the both they were lovely little people janice x



jojo i thought selling puppies under 8 weeks was against the law ,and insurance companies wont insure unless they have had at least one vaccination ?? i might be wrong janice x


----------



## JoJo

Janice ... I am not sure .... puppies needs social skills from mum and litter mates as you know. 

Puppies should not leave any breeders premises or homes until 8 weeks plus or later .. it is so important in my opinion ....


----------



## ali-s.j.

Do you think it makes a difference if pups are going to a home with other dogs to help them socialise? (after 8 weeks of course)


----------



## Guest

yes i think its great an easier transition for them , as long as the other dog is not a dilinquent !! haha janice


----------



## ali-s.j.

so, would you be happy for your pups to leave before 10 weeks then?


----------



## JoJo

lol good point Janice .... 

Each dog is different as I am learning hard and fast .... it really does depend, but Ali as a dog owner you know your dog .. and you will know if a puppy would be welcomed ... Honey and Picnic are doing well and its only been 24 hours ...


----------



## M&M's mummy

It is different with toy breeds I believe as they should be longer with their mums - so for the toys I think it's around 10-12 weeks.

The norm for other breeds is 8 weeks.

Not all breeders vaccinate and that is not wrong either. Some are of the opinion that the pups do receive enough antibodies off the mum up to 8 weeks anyway and therefore are safe to come home and then be vaccinated by their owners at either 8 or 10 weeks according to which vets they use.


----------



## ali-s.j.

JoJo said:


> lol good point Janice ....
> 
> Each dog is different as I am learning hard and fast .... it really does depend, but Ali as a dog owner you know your dog .. and you will know if a puppy would be welcomed ... Honey and Picnic are doing well and its only been 24 hours ...


That's great JoJo 
Took as a week or so, but it's all good now


----------



## M&M's mummy

JoJo said:


> Regarding puppy farms and poor breeding practice ... what would you do if you found out someone was breeding and it wasn't so good?


A good place to report is www.puppylovecampaigns.co.uk.
They are a website who are trying to stamp out puppy farming and will advise you.


----------



## Guest

ali-s.j. said:


> so, would you be happy for your pups to leave before 10 weeks then?



just had a lady ask that question of me today wants her puppy at 9 weeks and i said sorry but no ,janice x

m&m mummy yes you are right about mum having antibodies but the window off oportunity for viruses to attack they say is when antibodies wain between 5 and 9 weeks so i prefer to get in before they do callme over protective but the vaccination cant kill them but parvo etc can !! and its only a few £££s extra hope you agree janice x


----------

